# MP QL3 run dates?



## chawn (27 Sep 2021)

Does anyone know when the MP QL3  courses run in 2022?  Thanks.


----------



## SecretClearance (23 Oct 2021)

They’re supposed to be running 2 intakes, in January and August. I recently attended my MP interview. I hope I’m successful.


----------



## Kosmas (8 Nov 2021)

SecretClearance said:


> They’re supposed to be running 2 intakes, in January and August. I recently attended my MP interview. I hope I’m successful.


How did your interview go?


----------

